# ,  / > Icom >   Icom IC-732

## RX0F

,  !     (  , ).     , ,    :      :  --.000.00 --.160.00   --500.00  --.660.00(   7.000.00  7.160.00   7.500.00  7.660.00).    ! ,         .     :   http://../files/35009041

----------


## Milldi

> ... http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=6313&page=1


     ,        .
     28     50

----------

DL6MSW, RU9CA, RX0F, UA3MSS, ua6biv

----------


## Milldi

28  50     (    )
  MAIN UNIT  J2  1

  PLL UNIT  J9  1   J22  3

  LOGIC UNIT  J9  3

           ,   .

----------


## RX0F

*  25 ():*




> PLL UNIT ,     Q29    C205 .    
>     .         !
>           ,        
>  ,      .



 -    , !    :   ,          1...2 ,- ,     . ""    (  ,  ""   ).     ,     !73!

----------

R7GA

----------


## RX0F

> , - R0FAAD -   ?


,  . (   ,   )      . :Smile:

----------


## Milldi

> ""    (  ,  ""   )


 ,        (0,5-30),       .

----------


## ua1nan

> , - R0FAAD -   ?


   ,    .. .

----------


## ru3avn

IC-732   D3,D4        .  1.6 

 ,    ic-732    20 -30        .  .  ...    PLL/     ....

----------


## RW0LDF

> 20 -30        .


    736-.       (Hi-hi).  10-15 ,     -    .   -  ,    -  .       15-  ,  10-15 ,    .        DNB   JI2, JI3  Logic unit.  ,  Logic Unit  ,   ,    . ,   ?

----------


## RV9UP

> DNB   JI2, JI3  Logic unit.  ,  Logic Unit  ,   ,    . ,   ?


    .  .     .
     ,   DNB   PLL unit     Logic unit   Main unit.
    5-2  "Service manual ... IC-736 ... IC-738".
 ?            PLL Unit.

?     ,  .    SECTION 5  "Service manual". 
   ,    .   .

73  RV9UP

P.S.  ,       VCO.    .      .  - .     .  - ... :-)

----------


## RV9UP

> - ?


 http://ita.marcucci.it/download/file/IC-736_738.zip
 ,  -      . 
 8        ?  50       ?   60(L33,34)  90 ? 
IC9    /:
   . 5.2 LPLLOCK VOLTAGE  J4.  ?

73  RV9UP

----------


## RV9UP

> ,    .


     ,      .   . IMHO         (-)  ICOM. .

73  RV9UP

P.S.   ,      60        .

----------


## RV9UP

> ,  ,  .


 .        .        /.      ...     .
http://jh6hhk.ham-radio-op.net/home/syuuri_IC736.htm
- .     .

73  RV9UP

----------


## RW0LDF

- , ,   1  J4 .   :   ,  ,     ( ,  )-     .    ,    10    .  .....

----------


## RW0LDF

,      PLL   .  ,   : http://radiodv.net/my_icom_civ.php   -  450  !

----------


## RV6AOA

!  ,   IC732.         POWER     CLEAR  ENT,   ...      .    1.     :        ( )       ,     .       ,       , DX -    .  ,  ?

----------

